# will water stay good in jugs after declorinated and sitting a long tim



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

ive got six 5gallon jugs im going to start storing water in just for a quick water change every now and then is it okay to declorinate the water in the jugs and let it sit for when ever i decide to wanna use them will the water hold its value if set for a long time


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

All of the chemical reactions in the water from the dechlorination process will be pretty quick. When you cap the bottles there will be a void space left and all of the dissolved gases will reach equilibrium with their gas faze in the top of the bottle.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldnt even declorinate them, I would just ventilate them at least a day before useing so the chlorine can evaporate.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

NegativeSpin said:


> All of the chemical reactions in the water from the dechlorination process will be pretty quick. When you cap the bottles there will be a void space left and all of the dissolved gases will reach equilibrium with their gas faze in the top of the bottle.


what the hell does that mean is that good or bad


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tiran said:


> All of the chemical reactions in the water from the dechlorination process will be pretty quick. When you cap the bottles there will be a void space left and all of the dissolved gases will reach equilibrium with their gas faze in the top of the bottle.


what the hell does that mean is that good or bad
[/quote]

It will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

If your municipality uses chlorine, the water will simply dechlorinate itself after a day or two.

If your water department uses *chloramine*, you will need to add a dechlorinator to make the water safe for fish.
If you're not sure, it's best to be safe and add the dechlorinator.

I'm sure the water will be okay sitting for a while, but I don't see any advantages to leaving it out a long time.
I would think an unsealed bottle may grow mold in the humid area above the waterline, but I'm not sure.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> If your municipality uses chlorine, the water will simply dechlorinate itself after a day or two.
> 
> If your water department uses *chloramine*, you will need to add a dechlorinator to make the water safe for fish.
> If you're not sure, it's best to be safe and add the dechlorinator.
> ...


im sorry for saying a long time what i really mean is 4days to a week, and also all the jugs have lids to them so i keep them closed

and i have no idea if my water deparment uses chloramine so just to be safe ill guess ill keep dechlorinating it thanks though


----------

